# Spitfire UACC giving multiple articulations I don't want.



## Vonk (Oct 20, 2020)

When I change articulation with Midi CC32 values I am getting the articulation change, but the previous articulation is also playing. Sometimes I end up with several. The instrument window says "Marcarto and 1 (or 2 or 3 ) others". I'm probably being stupid but why is this happening - it didn't used to. It's spoilt my afternoon and disrupted things in a way I hate. It is happening with both SSS and SCS in Cubase.
Any guidance appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 20, 2020)

Are you using UACC KS?


----------



## Vonk (Oct 20, 2020)

No, I'm using UACC locked


----------



## Scamper (Oct 20, 2020)

Do you use the expression maps to trigger CC32? Do you have the same issue outside Cubase in the Kontakt standalone player?


----------



## Vonk (Oct 21, 2020)

Scamper said:


> Do you use the expression maps to trigger CC32? Do you have the same issue outside Cubase in the Kontakt standalone player?


At your suggestion I tried Kontakt standalone and the problem was the same. I use both metagrid and CTools with my template to trigger articulations - of course metagrid won't work outside of Cubase. I tried turning off UACC and then on and locked again. Unlocked actually worked better but suffered the same issue to a lesser degree.
However two reboots later and the problem seems to have gone away. I can only conclude that my midi setup was leaking data somehow - I use a dozen channels of LoopMidi to run the devices. 
So the oldest advice would seem to be the best - switch it off and switch it on again...... 
Thanks for the responses


----------

